

Product Hunt Was Our Launch Day Rocket Fuel - rvcamo
https://medium.com/@Torbahax/product-hunt-was-our-launch-day-rocket-fuel-d5143e00b6e0

======
j_s
With an 18% conversion rate from a 'random new products' (non-targeted)
website, this tool sounds like it would be fine with traffic from anywhere.
Schedule this Facebook ad management tool for an aqui-hire before this fall!

~~~
rvcamo
:) We believe we are solving a massive unmet need in the market right now and
I think Product Hunt did a great job of proving that hypothesis. Appreciate
your kind words!

